# Serbian (BCS): It's five minutes before the exam



## pallina89

Hi to all.
I am trying to translate a text from english to serbian, for helping a friend
But I don't know how to translate this:

'It's five minutes before the exam and you (ti) are in a state of panic'

(I'd like all the kinda versions of translation, with 'slangs' too'
Context: how to cheat when you have got an exam.

Hvala.


----------



## Bojan

_Pet minuta je do ispita i uspaničen si. (masculine gender)_
_Pet minuta je do ispita i uspaničena si. (feminine gender)_


----------



## pallina89

Pet minuta je = it's five minutes 
do ispita = before the exam
ispita = exam (singular)
right?


----------



## Bojan

pallina89 said:


> Pet minuta je = it's five minutes
> do ispita = before the exam
> ispita = exam (singular)
> right?


 
Well "do ispita" means "until the exam". It's more natural to say in such a manner, "pre ispita", meaning "before the exam" you would use to tell something that happened then, before the exam, like:

Pet minuta pre ispita je asistent došao.

Instructor came five minutes before the exam.

And "ispit" is "exam". In sentence "ispita" is in genitive and singular. It's masculine noun.


----------



## Duya

Bojan said:


> _Pet minuta je do ispita i uspaničen si. (masculine gender)_



That is certainly correct, though somewhat bookish. While there are certainly several ways to express it (and it probably depends from the speaker's background and location), something slightly more natural (in my opinion) in spoken language would be:

_Ima još pet minuta do ispita i hvata te panika._

Near-literal translation:
There is - more - five minutes - to the exam - and - grabs you - panic.

"Hvata panika" is idiomatic, literally "panic grabs", meaning "to get overwhelmed by panic".


----------



## pallina89

@Duya. 
Do you know other idiomatic sentences for 'you are in a state of panic''?
Thanks


----------



## Duya

Apart from "biti uspaničen" mentioned by Bojan, there's also verb "paničiti" with the same meaning (_paničiš = _you panic).

In colloquial or slang speech, you can also encounter "frka", which has a wide range of meanings: "hurry, jam, panic, congestion, nervousness". "_Imaš frku_" or "_frka ti je_" means "you're nervous/itching/panicking/uneasy".


----------



## pallina89

I understand, Thanks so much Duya!


----------

